

San Francisco supervisors approve 6-year break on stock-option taxes - elsewhen
http://www.sfexaminer.com/local/2011/05/san-francisco-supervisors-approve-6-year-break-stock-option-taxes

======
aresant
Seems like the "exception" is becoming the rule here.

SF revising to the "after $750,000" seems like a fairly reasonable solution to
extract a few bucks but not scaring companies away, why not just make it
official?

~~~
OstiaAntica
This is about control, and corruption. Keeping the policy erratic and
temporary gives SF politicos ongoing power.

------
seanalltogether
San Fransisco has always been able to attract startups and businesses in the
past without these exceptions, why change now?

~~~
evgen
Because applying the SF payroll tax to stock options is relatively new and
prior to this year no one was in danger of actually IPOing so the point was
moot.

